# Problem Profibus mit 2 TPs



## bernd67 (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr
ich habe folgendes problem
habe ein profibusnetz mit insgesamt 1 master (cpu 315) und 6 slaves (cpu314c) und dazu 1 tp 177a das auch am pb hängt
um den pb zu überwachen hab ich mir in jedem slave einen blinkmerker erzeugt den ich zum master übertrage der mir zeigt das alle slaves im run sind und der pb in ordnung ist
soweit kein prblem funktioniert
jetzt hab ich ein weiteres tp 177a an einer seperaten stelle in den pb anbauen müssen
bei siemens sagte man mir man müsse die pb einstellungen von DP auf benutzerdefiniert umgestellen und 2 zeiten um 10ms erhöhen
hab ich gemacht trotzdem bekomme ich gelegentlich den busfehler bei mir
nicht regelmäßig und auch nicht gleichzeitig von allen slaves
aber es kommen alle slaves vor
die strecke vom master zu dem zuletzt eingebauten tp ist mit ca 300m relativ lang
habe eine bautrate von 500kbit/s eingestellt
bringt das etwas die kleiner zu machen
oder kann man noch einen repeater einbauen
hoffe auf hilfe
vielen dank


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Januar 2007)

Um den Profibus zu überwachen?

Hast du den OB82/86 in der 315 geladen? Hast du dort die DP-Diagosebausteine FC/B125?

Die 314 haben einen Taktmerker, damit überwachst du die Funktion der CPU selbst, beim Ausfall des Bussyststems müsste einer d. o.g. OB´s durchlaufen werden.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Januar 2007)

Ah, habe in deinem Post nicht alles richtig lesen können,

das neue TP ist 300m weit weg? Vorher war der Bus stabil?

Was sagt die Diagnose der 315? Hast du online in die Hardwarekonfig geschaut?

Zum testen die Baudrate runtersetzten könnte interessant sein, du musst aber dann die Konfig auf auf die 314er laden.

pt


----------



## bernd67 (2 Januar 2007)

*Profibus mit 2 TPs*

hallo
ja ich hab die beiden OBs im Master geladen aber ohne den fc125
ich möchte folgendes realisieren
von jedem slave bekomme ich daten in den master von dort gehen die über einen dp/dp koppler auf eine fernwirkanlage
fällt jetzt ein slave aus werden ja die daten (messwerte,störungen) von diesem slave eingefroren und an der fernwirkanlage kriegt man nix mit
da hab ich mir gedacht von jedem slave ein blinkmerker nehmen und in der fernwirkanlage so einsetzen das wenn er sich eine bestimmte zeit nicht ändert ein busfehler angezeigt wird
vielleicht hast du ja eine bessere lösung für mich parat
danke


----------



## bernd67 (2 Januar 2007)

hallo
ja der busfehler kam vorher (ca 3 monate nie) 
wenn ich die bautrate herab setze muss ich doch eigentlich nur die konfig im master ändern oder?
und was sehe ich denn online in der konfig was interessant sein könnte?


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Januar 2007)

bernd67 schrieb:


> hallo
> ja ich hab die beiden OBs im Master geladen aber ohne den fc125
> ich möchte folgendes realisieren
> von jedem slave bekomme ich daten in den master von dort gehen die über einen dp/dp koppler auf eine fernwirkanlage
> ...


 

Neh, Lifebit ist schon OK, mache ich auch so.


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Ich würde auch zu Testzwecken erstmal den Bus noch langsamer machen. Das immer andere Teilnehmer Fehler melden, deutet darauf hin, daß die Bussignale nicht mehr sauber erkannt werden. Das muß nicht unbedingt an der "Verlängerung" direkt liegen, sonden kann erst mit dieser so richtig zum Tragen gekommen sein. Zuerst also nochmal alle Stecker überprüfen (Kabelkontakte, raushängende Litze etc.) Profibuskkabel darf nicht stärker als 10*D (Kabeldurchmesser) geknickt sein. Je näher man den Grenzwerten kommt (Kabellänge, Busgeschwindigkeit usw.) desto empfindlicher wird das Ganze). Wenn nichts hilft, gibt es noch Bustester, mit denen man den Bus prüfen kann.


----------



## bernd67 (2 Januar 2007)

hallo ich nochmal
muss ich denn, wenn ich die bautrate kleiner mache auch diese in allen slaves auch ändern oder nur im master
in den tps ist es ja auch klar das sie geändert werden müssen


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Hängt von den Slaves ab, aber normalerweise erkennen heute die meisten Slaves die Busgeschwindigkeit selbst. Allerdings wollen viele erst die Spannung weggeschaltet haben. OP's mußt du umkonfigurieren.


----------



## MSB (2 Januar 2007)

Also da du schreibst, das deine Slaves 314C sind, musst du auch an diesen die HW-Konfig ändern!
Die meisten "EA-Slaves" hingegen erkennen die Baudrate meistens selbst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Noch ein Hinweis: Master und wohl auch aktive Slaves (OP, SPS?) sollten immer eine Profibusadresse zwischen sich freilassen. Also z.Bsp. 1,3,5,7 ... und 2,4,6,8 nicht vergeben.


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis: Master und wohl auch aktive Slaves (OP, SPS?) sollten immer eine Profibusadresse zwischen sich freilassen. Also z.Bsp. 1,3,5,7 ... und 2,4,6,8 nicht vergeben.


 

:-o  wo hast du die Info her, ist mir neu aber sicherlich nicht unwichtig.

Gibt es da praktische Referenzen?


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Ehrlich, woher weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Hängt aber mit der Weitergabe bzw. dem Rumreichen des Tokens zusammen. Ich geh mal in mich, fällt mir schon noch ein woher .


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ehrlich, woher weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Hängt aber mit der Weitergabe bzw. dem Rumreichen des Tokens zusammen. Ich geh mal in mich, fällt mir schon noch ein woher .


Ich kenn das von den MPI - Adressen, da sollte die auf die SPS folgende immer frei bleiben. Aber beim Profibus ist mir das so nicht bekannt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

Also ich kenne nur die Empfehlung, dass die Masteradressen möglichst dicht beieinander liegen sollten. Dies hängt mit der Tokenweitergabe bzw. dem Suchen nach weiteren Teilnehmern zusammen. Jeder Master muss von sich aus aufwärts bis zur nächsten bekannten Masteradresse prüfen, ob sich ein weiterer Master angemeldet hat. Und das geht am Schnellsten, wenn diese dicht beieinander liegen, idealerweise am Stück. Den letzten Master beisen die Hunde, der muss bis zur HSA abklappern. Slaveadressen sind hiervon nicht betroffen.
Das mit der Lücke kenne ich jetzt gar nicht. Gibt es hier irgendwo weitere Infos dazu?


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Klasse, ich find die Quelle einfach nicht. 
Kann sein, daß das in einem Gespräch war. 
Außerdem war mit noch neu, daß man zwischen zwei Teilnehmern, wenn möglich, immer mindestens 1m Kabel haben sollte (wir haben manchmal 30cm). Hab zwar noch nie Probleme dadurch gehabt, aber die Info kommt von jemandem, der sich fast ausschließlich mit der Fehlersuche in Profibus-Netzen beschäftigt.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Klasse, ich find die Quelle einfach nicht.
> Kann sein, daß das in einem Gespräch war.
> Außerdem war mit noch neu, daß man zwischen zwei Teilnehmern, wenn möglich, immer mindestens 1m Kabel haben sollte (wir haben manchmal 30cm). Hab zwar noch nie Probleme dadurch gehabt, aber die Info kommt von jemandem, der sich fast ausschließlich mit der Fehlersuche in Profibus-Netzen beschäftigt.


Also, ich bin recht sicher, das es beim profibus *KEINE *Minimallänge zwischen den Teilnehmern gibt !!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

Ist die Mindestlänge nicht für die Erkennung von Reflexionen am Ende notwendig?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist die Mindestlänge nicht für die Erkennung von Reflexionen am Ende notwendig?


  Mann will ja keine Reflektionen, dafür is ja der Abschlusswiderstand?

Vielleicht braucht ein Diagnoserepeater das zur Diagnose, aber der Profibus hat (habs nochmal nachgelesen) keine Mindestlänge....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mann will ja keine Reflektionen, dafür is ja der Abschlusswiderstand?
> 
> Vielleicht braucht ein Diagnoserepeater das zur Diagnose, aber der Profibus hat (habs nochmal nachgelesen) keine Mindestlänge....


Habe auch noch einmal die rote Bibel gewälzt und nichts dergleichen entdeckt. 
Hatte vielleicht auch die Ethernet-Netzwerkverkabelung im Kopf. Dort war es früher (auf jeden Fall zu BNC-Zeiten) so, dass ein Paket auf der Leitung sein musste, bevor die Reflexionen das Paket beeinflusst haben. Daraus ergibt sich denn die Mindestlänge zwischen zwei Anschlüssen (die ja auch reflektieren).


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Die Aussage war in etwa so:

Wenn mehrere Teilnehmer dicht beieinander liegen (z.Bsp. Servoregler im SS), dann liegen die Stecker dicht an dicht. Das kann dann Probleme geben, wenn z.Bsp. mal Kontakte nicht besonders gut sind, Elektronik nicht gut designt ist usw. Besser wäre in jedem Fall, 1m Kabel zwischen den Teilnehmern. Es war noch die Rede von zu vielen Störquellen/möglichen Störeinflüssen dicht beieinander. Ist ja nicht ganz unplausibel, wenns Kabel reinpaßt, warum nicht.

Für Diagnosegeräte ist es sicher von Vorteil, besonders, wenn die Topologie erfaßt wird, was ja die Abstände zwischen Teilnehmern mit einschließt. Allerdings kommen da sowieso schon mal seltsame Entfernungen raus .


----------



## crash (2 Januar 2007)

die Abstände der Busteilnehmer sind schon zu Beachten!
steht aber alles im Profibus Handbuch.



> Regeln
> Bei der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 1,5 MBit/s gelten für die zulässige Anzahl
> von Teilnehmern und deren Verteilung/Anordnung an einem SIMATIC NET
> PROFIBUS–Segment folgende Regeln:
> ...


hier ist der Link zum selber lesen
  Achtung Dateigröße 13462 KB
http://support.automation.siemens.c...rofn2_d.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=1972607


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Danke für den Link.

Sieh da, ist doch Fireforx gleich 2x abgek...

Hach, die hatte ich schon, aber bei über 450 Seiten muß man erstmal was finden  . Danke nochmal.


----------

